# Male or Female ?



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Folks. First I would like to introduce myself. I am David G from Ontario . My wife and I are both newly retired and have owned dogs Airdale Terriers) all our lives. Since our last dog past away we have been looking for a smaller dog and after a lot of research have decided on the Havanese.I have been following and learning from this forum for a couple of months. There seems to be a wealth of information available from the members of the forum and I would appreciate your opinion on the question of male or female dogs. We have always had female dogs in the past and we are wondering if there is much difference between the the *trainability and temperment of male and female *Havanese.I have heard that males tend to be more affectionate than femlaes, but I must admit, I am a little concerned about males "marking".I would like to hear your opinions about the two. Hope I haven't opened a can of worms here .

I am looking forward to learning and perhaps contributing to this forum in the future.

David


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome David - you certainly will get a lot of info here!! I have two girls and one boy. I can say that the boy (who is only 18 weeks old) is certainly a lot better behaved as a puppy, than the girls were. He is training beautifully and just wants to please. Although, the girls, once they picked up on something, they never forgot it. Girls are more expensive to spay than boys. I thought that my guy was marking a few weeks ago, but he doesnt do it anymore so I think it was just "he had to go". He will be neutered in 2 weeks. The word on the street that I heard is that the males are the omega, they are calmer and will take the submissive role with no problem - although I have met some wild males!!! I got a male for my third, as my breeder suggested that he would take the submissive role (which he has) and there would be no fighting. I personally dont think there is a big difference if you are only getting one. If you are going to eventually get more than one, then you should consider a boy and a girl. Good luck & keep us advised!!
Laurie


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome David, 
I am a Canadian too. Nova Scotia. When I first decided on the Havanese, I wanted a female, but after talking to the breeder and anyone else that would listen, I decided on a male. The main reason is that males seem to have more patience with kids. I have 2 kids (2 & 5). Sam is not a cuddler, doesn't like to be held or carried. But he is very affectionate. He will jump on the couch, give masses amounts of kisses, then jump down and sleep on the floor. He is not neutered and I do have a problem with him marking on the toilets and in the kids room. As long as the doors are closed he is fine no problem any where else in the house. Good luck .


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

*Many thanks*

Thank you all for your comments; they have been helpful. It maybe some months before I get a puppy, since local breeders usually have waiting lists...and then to get the color and sex I want just adds to the waiting time....but I am sure it will be worth it.

David


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome David  In our experience - all 9 weeks of it  - we have found Oreo to be very loving, with all adults and children. He is very eager to please and rarely barks. He is very obedient and is eager to learn and make us happy. Oreo is going to be 19 weeks on Sunday and he has been an absolute pleasure. At first I wanted a female because I "thought" or assumed they would be more affectionate and patient with children. I asked my breeder her opinion and she told me that the males are more submissive and easy going. Based on her experience is why I chose a male instead, and we don't regret it at all. David good luck to you, and don't ever hesitate to ask any question here. This forum has a plethora of helpful information.


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

If you plan on having the dog fixed (which most breeders will require, unless you are showing), you shouldn't have a problem with marking.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie is calm sweet and loving - has never marked - was neutered at 5.5 months and it was a breeze - not even a cone to wear. Different people like different personalities - I wanted a NON alpha puppy - I could see it in his eyes and when we went to see the litter - he was the one that came over a curled up on my husbands lap - the females were going crazy! Don't get me wrong - he is fiesty - plays non stop but just "soft" - that was the breeders term..


Ollies mom - aka Catehrine


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again. Termperment is really important to me. One of the reasons I chose the Havanese is that I have been told that they make wonderful therapy dogs and I would like to train ours for this purpose. Am I wrong in assuming that a NON alpha dog would be better for this purpose..ie likely to cuddle or be cuddled?

David


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

YES! I also have considered the therapy dog route - I believe Ollie would be great for that> I have been researching how to go about that - as a matter of fact we should start a thread to see if anyone has done this or if anyone has information! Here I go!

Olliesmom


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi David and welcome,

I've had many different breeds over the years and it has been my expeirence that there is no better pet than a neutered male. I've had a dog that wasn't fixed until 3 yrs of age, another was 18 months and Bugsy was 6.5 months when he was fixed and none of them marked in the house, not ever. I actually prefer male cats to female as well. 

Good luck, I am sure your puppy is waiting for you.

Edited to add that Bugsy is very affectionate, but really independt. He is definitely an alfa, or would be if Romeo - my real alfa male would allow it. lol He is playful, very active and loves kids, cats, dogs of any sizes and everyone and everything.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi David and welcome!
I have Kodi, a male age 15 months and Shelby, a female, 5 months. They are both loving, sweet, cuddlers and love to give kisses. They both _love_ children.

The difference is that Kodi is much more calm than Shelby. I can remember Kodi at Shelby's age, and he was playful all the time, but somehow it seemed calmer. Kodi doesn't mark. He was neutered at 6 mos. Shelby is a rascal, and she is the one who is up on her hind legs prancing around all the time. Kodi will follow me and jump up to be held, but she runs after me and attaches herself to my pantsleg, via her teeth, and holds on for attention. But when it comes time for bed, it's lights out until the morning. I really think it depends on the dog, just like people.

The best thing is to ask the breeder questions about how the dog interacts with the rwst of the pack. I can remember Shelby's breeder telling me she was a feisty one, and she is.

Good luck with your search. No matter what you choose, you will no regret it.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi David 
Welcome 
You came to the right place to get information .
My first Havanese asta ( Male ) was a wonderful animal .. I have always had male dogs and when I asked the breeder she encouraged me to stay with what I was comfortable with neutered males . He was a wonderful dog he did not like to be cuddled for too long but he was affectionate , very social and he had a great outgoing personality . Everyone loved him .. He was very smart and really wanted to please me . He was not dominant .
My friend has a female Tulip - she is very cute and very smart . She has her own personality but she is more aloof and independent .She is my buddy but she is not friendly with everyone and she is definetly dominant . She does a lot of marking by the way - 
She like to bark at big dogs . I do not see her as a therapy dog but she is a a wonderful companion ..
Cosmo who is almost 9 months has a very different personality from Asta . He is more reserved he is fearful at times but much better now that he has his buddy Ahnold . He does not jump on furniture or people . He is a little more dominant but that is improving also .
Ahnold our latest addition another male is different as well . He is more affectionate and loving . He loves a good cuddle and lots of attention please !! He jumps on furniture , he is more agile , and social .
See all Havanese different .
I think the imortant thing to do is set up a dialogue with the breeder . be very specific - about your lifestyle ,your hopes and aspiration for you and the dog . They know their dogs and do a great job of assessing them .. 
As to color - I do not know if you have read it but some dogs change color as they age . ASta's changed color as did his sister and so did Tulip .
I originally wanted a choclate brown - the breeder discouraged me from getting him as his personality was not right for us .. 
I got Asta ( Black ) and I was happy she suggested I switch - he was an awesome and amazing dog ..


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Females will love you. Males will be in love with you.

To me, males are actually a bit easier to housetrain as they give you a couple of seconds more warning when they have to stretch out to assume the position.

They are all affectionate but the females will want to get in a lap for a little while and then get down whereas the males want to be in a lap for a lot longer.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Forgot about the marking question. When an intact males normal hormones are working he is obligated to mark. When neutered the urge goes away, but I do think it's better to neuter one before he starts thinking about it.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

We have a girl. Dusty is perfect for us. She's active, but will sit in a lap for a while. Our five year old son can play with her for hours on end, but she will not let him hold her unless forced. I think it's because she's smart! Our daughters, ages 9 and 10, carry her around, wrap her in blankets, brush her, etc, and she's very patient with them. She likes to sit in laps, but not sleep in laps. She can be described as alpha, but we've gotten along just fine with her. She is a bit shy around new people, but I think that's a socialization issue rather than a girl thing. She warms up quickly, and at this point, our friends are her friends. She's about a year old, and we've had her just since November. We didn't have a preference for a male or female, and we're happy with what we got. I bet you will do fine with a girl or boy as well.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi David, welcome to the forum!

I'm glad to read that you are enjoying the exchange of info we have here.
I, too, thought a female would be "better", but we had no choice if we wanted a pup from the only litter available in our province - QC ! Of course, I could have waited and got a pup from even further away than we did, but no way was I going to wait! lol Good thing, too, as our Ricky is just perfect for us. He isn't a 'soft' male though and can be a little Alpha when he wants to be, but he learns very quickly and loves attention and can play for hours. 

Since he was neutered at 6 mths., I'm hoping marking wont' be an issue, but i do worry about it with the new pup we'll be getting on the 23rd. He's only getting neutered on Monday, at 7.5 mths. and I was told he has marked twice in the home he's in now. Hmmmm.... something I'll have to keep an eye on, for sure! 

Lots of great advice here so can't add much at all really. I hope you won't have to wait too long, but like you said, it will most certainly be well worth it. Good luck!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi David. Welcome aboard.

We are getting a male. Originally I wanted a female because we always had female dogs. As Tom said for Havs the girls love you but the boys are in love with you. I told the breeder I wanted a dog for pet therapy and she choose Houston because he fits the profile.

The most important thing is talk to your breeder. Tell him/her what you are looking for and about your lifestyle. A good breeder makes the right puppy pick 90% (maybe even more) of the time. Oh, and if the breeder doesn't ask you a lot of questions then Run Like Hell. They probably are only interested in the $ and not fitting the right puppy with the right home.

Good luck.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

David,

I totally agree with Rita. Tell your breeder exactly what you are looking for and he/she will help you get the right pup. When we were looking for Bugsy, I already had my very active two poodles, so I explained to Jean that I wanted an outgoing, happy go lucky, afraid of nothing pup. He would have to keep up with our very active life style (both ours and our dogs) and she was 100% right about Bugsy. He is a real pistol.


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks y'all...your posts have been great with some very good advice.

David


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello!!!
I am involved in dog therapy with our cocker spaniel and love it. I am getting havanese soon and will get them involved in dog therapy also!!!! It is so much. There is a many sites about going to be certified but what I did was call around and ask different places if they did dog therapy. They are very excited about having dogs come in. I hope this helps out a little. I will give more information need to find some web sites.

Smile,
Meg


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

David
I too have always had females and I am in the process of getting a havanese in the next month. I was told that males are easier to house train and are more cuddlers. I talked my breeder and told her everything I wanted and how our lifestyles are and she is going to choose the right one. I am also very fortunate that she only lives 20 mins away and can come and play with them any time to help me make the decisions. I am sure you will find the right one...it has taken about a year to find the right dog and breeder but I know it will be worth it!!!
Meg


----------



## David (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Meg....I am really looking forward to training my Have and especially training it as a therapy dog. I have been reading a book called Culture Clash" by Jean Donaldson which is the ultimate on modern dog training techniques. Some of the reasons I chose a Havanese was the fact they are sooo people oriented and intelligent...hopefully their intelligence will translate into easy to train.

David


----------

